# SPS-Programmierer frei für Projekte



## Robby58 (4 März 2009)

Hallo Interessenten,

ich bin (leider) kurzfristig verfügbar: Dipl.-Ing. (FH) mit 25 Jahren SPS- und Inbetriebnahme-Erfahrung

 Kenntnisse in S5 und S7 (incl. Graph7 und SCL), ControlLogix, 3S-Codesys, Protool, WinCC flexible, RSView, InTouch, u. a.

Ferner alle gängigen Bussysteme und Antriebstechnik.

gute Englischkenntnisse

weltweite Reisebereitschaft (außer Krisengebiete) ist grundsätzlich gegeben. - Stunden- oder Tagessatz je nach Projektdauer/Einsatzort.

Ruft mich bei Bedarf bitte einfach mal an oder schreibt eine E-Mail.

Telefon     +49 (0)2402 - 10 24 692
Mobil       +49 (0)160 95 027 097
E-Mail     info@prickartz.com
Internet    http://www.prickartz.com


----------

